# Women selling "worn" underwear.....



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi and thanks for reading.

I wondered what people's opinions are on the ladies who sell worn underwear on the internet.

My wife does it and on a good week can make £300 easily having worked about 10 hours. She also sells a variety of pictures which I am sure we all know the content of. This is where the mega £££ is. 1 set of 25 pics sells for around £20 and she can sell that to say 15 different people just by forwarding the same email. So £300 from just 30 mins "work". It seems to be the easiest way to make money without having to work full time and its legal.

Do people see it as a good business head or a bad thing? Its only catering for people's fetishes like say Ann Summers do at the end of the day.

Obviously I know it isn't everyone's cup of tea but my wife enjoys doing it and we enjoy the money lol.

If this thread is against site rules I fully apologises and either inform me to remove it or remove it for me. I don't mean to cause any offence.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

picsofwifeornousedunderwear


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

toting for business? get this in the male animal and throw a few pics up to whet our appetites


----------



## Harry haddock (Mar 18, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Hi and thanks for reading.
> 
> I wondered what people's opinions are on the ladies who sell worn underwear on the internet.
> 
> ...


lets see the kind of pics then :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice social marketing right there, don't worry.. iv had a bad week aswell lol

If it makes easy money then it's a good business model. Fck what anyone else thinks.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

:lol: hahaha thats awesome.

Where does she sell them btw? Im guessing not ebay


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@onthebuild


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i think go for it.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

and yeah.... Pics?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

bit weird in my opinion but each to their own i suppose.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

this must be taking the p!ss, this is a bb site ffs? and the post means nothing without pics...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Someone once stole my boxer shorts whilst I was in the shower at the gym. I'd have happily taken some money for them.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

squatthis said:


> :lol: hahaha thats awesome.
> 
> Where does she sell them btw? Im guessing not ebay


Lol advertises alot over the internet on well known auction sites aswell.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Someone once stole my boxer shorts whilst I was in the shower at the gym. I'd have happily taken some money for them.


I have sold mine before lol. Made £25 for a pair lmao


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

If I was a women I would be all over it.

Does she include pics of her face? I knew a girl who did it but wasnt happy with showing her face.

Where does she sell them?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Hi and thanks for reading.
> 
> I wondered what people's opinions are on the ladies who sell worn underwear on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

squatthis said:


> :lol: hahaha thats awesome.
> 
> *Where does she sell them btw*? Im guessing not ebay


Let me guess, you want to know for 'research purposes'? :whistling:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

paulandabbi said:



> Lol advertises alot over the internet on well known auction sites aswell.


links?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that line of business in my book, as long as the weirdos buying that **** don't find out where you live and start stalking your mrs, that would be my only concern.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mjc1 said:


> this must be taking the p!ss, this is a bb site ffs? and the post means nothing without pics...


Its in general conversation lol just like "where can I buy a decent hoover" thread lol. No piccys haha


----------



## MarkB89 (Oct 15, 2010)

Where are these being sold? Think the missus just got a part-time job :lol:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Let me guess, you want to know for 'research purposes'? :whistling:


exactly....

I reckon I could steal a few of the other halfs without her knowing.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Nothing wrong with that line of business in my book, as long as the weirdos buying that **** don't find out where you live and start stalking your mrs, that would be my only concern.


She is very safe with it. Everything is done online through paypal, no address is ever given out apart from the buyers.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sex sells, always has, always will.

There seems to be so many people with foot fetishes these days, that's one thing I don't get.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bashy said:


> If I was a women I would be all over it.
> 
> Does she include pics of her face? I knew a girl who did it but wasnt happy with showing her face.
> 
> Where does she sell them?


You know to much lol, she doesn't show her face either but she will attach a face pic for the buyer. On the net mate not mentioning anywhere as I am not advertising just looking for peoples opinions.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

i think your just having a laff at our expensive, i mean its just dangling a carrot, saying my mrs sells her panties to a load of blokes with high testosterone levels.... this will get more responce than a genuine bb question i bet.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

26 replies in 11 mins!! Not bad!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mjc1 said:


> i think your just having a laff at our expensive, i mean its just dangling a carrot, saying my mrs sells her panties to a load of blokes with high testosterone levels.... this will get more responce than a genuine bb question i bet.


Lol honestly mate I am not having a laugh at your expense. I was looking to see how many people had done it in the past etc. She has great assets that she use's to make money haha.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Not doing anyone any harm so don't see the problem. However, if she can make £300 for 10 hours effort you'd think she'd at least spring for a decent squat rack for you.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

This woman at my work does it.

Apparently she gets more money if she doesn't wash or works out in them etc.

Some messed up people out there....


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

wtf is the appeal ? A pair of stinking pants in the post ?

I must be really missing the point, or just really normal.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't see the problem, not into p1ss stained fishy knickers but if there's a market then why not cater to it. If there was a market for skid marked white duds i've got loads, could make a killing


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Genuine question, what's stopping me finding some random pics of a bird on facebook or something, buying a load of asda thongs and then rubbing salmon paste into the crotch and the flogging them as her 'used' smalls?

Some sick fcuker must be up to this scam, must be.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Some smart fcuker must be up to this scam, must be.


fixed


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Genuine question, what's stopping me finding some random pics of a bird on facebook or something, buying a load of asda thongs and then rubbing salmon paste into the crotch and the flogging them as her 'used' smalls?
> 
> Some sick fcuker must be up to this scam, must be.


 @paulandabbi you've been rumbled! haha


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

squatthis said:


> fixed


Yeah the OP I think, due to his reluctance to blast us all a pic up.


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Theres a huge market for this in Japan and the Far East, so much so that they even sell soiled panties from vending machines! by soiled I mean the woman puts them on and then straight off again, she could do 100 pairs an hour! Plain white cotton "schoolgirl" pants fetch the most, allegedly...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

no-way said:


> @paulandabbi you've been rumbled! haha


Haha my wife always sends pictures of her wearing the item to prove shes genuine but you do get a lot of fakes just like you do with everything...


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

what does it matter?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha my wife always sends pictures of her wearing the item to prove shes genuine but you do get a lot of fakes just like you do with everything...


Honestly never knew such an industry was in operation... I'll be talking to the Mrs about this tonight. £££


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Yeah the OP I think, due to his reluctance to blast us all a pic up.


I quite happily would but I assume its against site rules... unless it isnt???


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha my wife always sends pictures of her wearing the item to prove shes genuine but you do get a lot of fakes just like you do with everything...


You'd only have to find one pic of a random, then buy 1000 pairs of the same underwear, and flog them to 1000 different horny old codgers, no one would be any the wiser.

Edited to say: OP, I'm not accusing you of being a scammer or anything, just saying it sounds like an easy thing to try and fake, and there must be way more fakes knocking about than genuine if you really can make the sort of money you're talking about.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd pay £20 to see your wife nekkid lol


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Pics or it never happened!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> You'd only have to find one pic of a random, then buy 1000 pairs of the same underwear, and flog them to 1000 different horny old codgers, no one would be any the wiser.
> 
> Edited to say: OP, I'm not accusing you of being a scammer or anything, just saying it sounds like an easy thing to try and fake, and there must be way more fakes knocking about than genuine if you really can make the sort of money you're talking about.


Your not wrong mate there is a million fakes doing it. My wife gets asked for verification pictures all the time due to how many buyers have been scammed by the fakes.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

cudsyaj said:


> I'd pay £20 to see your wife nekkid lol


Lmao sorry I am not advetising on here.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Your not wrong mate there is a million fakes doing it. My wife gets asked for verification pictures all the time due to how many buyers have been scammed by the fakes.


Haha, dirty old men calling custard. Love it.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm off to wear my missus underwear whilst I have sweaty bollox. Could do with a few extra £££ and I'll just claim that she doesnt wash often


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Wonder how much I could get for my Calvins after squat day?


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

rolled1 said:


> Theres a huge market for this in Japan and the Far East, so much so that they even sell soiled panties from vending machines! by soiled I mean the woman puts them on and then straight off again, she could do 100 pairs an hour! Plain white cotton "schoolgirl" pants fetch the most, allegedly...


Urban legend im affraid. At some point, somewhere, it may of happened, but its not something you really find.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If everybody is happy with this service & no one is hurt or forced into it, then I see nowt wrong with it.

But soiled panties.....yuk there must be some sad people out there....or maybe just lonely with no sexual release.

But I really think you need temporary admission to MA, so we can verify if this is the truth.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good way of making money and if it works why not, your not doing any harm, your just pandering to peoples "perversions" if they wanna pay for it then so be it. Hopefully you'll be able to make a tidy packet and do some good with it.

Incidently how far do people's weidness go? Do they request what kinda stain they want on the underwear? If not maybe that could be an extra money making line appealing to the more extreme fetishists out there.

period stains, sh1t stains, p1ss stains, sweaty discharge stains, sticky white love p1ss stains(man fat), a mixture of the above, you get the pic lol

FTR I wont be buying and for that reason Im out.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there a market for men's "worn" underwear?

I'm looking for a new venture


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

If she still has the underwear on then its ok in gen con isn't it? Plenty of pics of girls in underwear on the pics thread....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> If everybody is happy with this service & no one is hurt or forced into it, then I see nowt wrong with it.
> 
> But soiled panties.....yuk there must be some sad people out there....or maybe just lonely with no sexual release.
> 
> But I really think you need temporary admission to MA, so we can verify if this is the truth.


Its not only the obvious people, you'd be surprised.. she's got regular buyers such as a vet, a maths professor in America who's obsessed with her, even a gay lad who asks her to go shopping for him to buy ladies clothes and send them 2 him.

Lmao I don't wana break any rules


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Is there a market for men's "worn" underwear?
> 
> I'm looking for a new venture


Dont forget and send them to me mate,,,just the peps will do:lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Good way of making money and if it works why not, your not doing any harm, your just pandering to peoples "perversions" if they wanna pay for it then so be it. Hopefully you'll be able to make a tidy packet and do some good with it.
> 
> Incidently how far do people's weidness go? Do they request what kinda stain they want on the underwear? If not maybe that could be an extra money making line appealing to the more extreme fetishists out there.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's exactly how it is, some guys are sick and request used condoms, tampons, p!ss in a jar.. all sorts lol but some just like lightly worn or even just rubbed lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Is there a market for men's "worn" underwear?
> 
> I'm looking for a new venture


Yes mate you could check it out on a well known auction site by searching for "private", "scally" or "chav"


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Girl i know sells her worn tights,socks and makes a KILLING..id like to know what kind of people buy this sh!t


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah that's exactly how it is, some guys are sick and request used condoms, tampons, p!ss in a jar.. all sorts lol but some just like lightly worn or even just rubbed lol.


Thats so funny I wonder how people discover that there into this sh1t, google church of fudge and then ask yourself how they discovered a liking for that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant see any problem with this .

we all have likes and dislikes .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Dont forget and send them to me mate,,,just the peps will do:lol:


Lol. You'll be getting a skid marked pair of Calvins now mate!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Thats so funny I wonder how people discover that there into this sh1t, google church of fudge and then ask yourself how they discovered a liking for that.


I am cool lol I can imagine what that is hahaha.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yes mate you could check it out on a well known auction site by searching for "private", "scally" or "chav"


Unbelievable.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ Good move, when I watched it I discovered my gag reflex up until then I had no Idea I had one I thought I was pretty tough not squeemish at all.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

no-way said:


> Unbelievable.


 @no-way you been looking at used mens undies hahaha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

phoenix1980 said:


> Thats so funny I wonder how people discover that there into this sh1t, google church of fudge and then ask yourself how they discovered a liking for that.


thats a bit much even by my standards haha

cant beat being tromboned though :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

squatthis said:


> If she still has the underwear on then its ok in gen con isn't it? Plenty of pics of girls in underwear on the pics thread....


Well there was a pic of a tattooed cock and bollox in here yesterday, so I don't see how a bird parading around in her knickers is any more offensive than this.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bashy said:


> If I was a women I would be all over it.
> 
> Does she include pics of her face? I knew a girl who did it but wasnt happy with showing her face.
> 
> Where does she sell them?


To be fair if I was a woman I'd be well in the escort industry.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> thats a bit much even by my standards haha
> 
> cant beat being tromboned though :whistling:


What is tromboned lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Well there was a pic of a tattooed cock and bollox in here yesterday, so I don't see how a bird parading around in her knickers is any more offensive than this.


I just don't want to get banned lol. But also how can I prove that it is my wife?? You will all say I am a lier lol


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> thats a bit much even by my standards haha
> 
> cant beat being tromboned though :whistling:


Extreme eh Im boking at the thought of it, as for tromboning all good so long as you dont follow through  just had a funny thought blowing your load out your japs eye and brown star at the same time, poor woman is all i can say.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> @no-way you been looking at used mens undies hahaha


Ha, typed "private" into said popular auction site... its like an underworld. haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> thats a bit much even by my standards haha
> 
> cant beat being tromboned though :whistling:


Ask for a blumpkin, I used to ask one of my ex's on the daily. She was never amused.. especially when she didn't know what it was and I told her to text and ask her mum to Google it


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Private-Womens-Red-Lacy-French-Knickers-Thong-Underwear-Size-10-Private-/261191918256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cd04062b0

Hahahaha,anyone near colchester?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> What is tromboned lmao


I had to google it and wade through the pages of actual proper trombone meaning anyway apparantly its when your ring is licked whilst being masterbated at the same time.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Private-Womens-Red-Lacy-French-Knickers-Thong-Underwear-Size-10-Private-/261191918256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cd04062b0
> 
> Hahahaha,anyone near colchester?


Look for Burton on trent lol. That way you can see I am not lying.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> I had to google it and wade through the pages of actual proper trombone meaning anyway apparantly its when your ring is licked whilst being masterbated at the same time.


OH...... :001_tt2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> What is tromboned lmao


being rimmed and jerked off at same time lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ths her???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRIVATE-Nude-Vest-top-Knickers-set-Pyjama-set-size-Small-/151016368568?pt=UK_Women_s_Lingerie&hash=item232946e9b8


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Is this turning into a pics or nowife thread? :lol:

I want a picture of her in the underwear with uk-m written across her belly.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ths her???
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRIVATE-Nude-Vest-top-Knickers-set-Pyjama-set-size-Small-/151016368568?pt=UK_Women_s_Lingerie&hash=item232946e9b8


hahaha you found her aswell. I never thought any1 would lmao.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

And she's only 22. Say hi to abi from me.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> hahaha you found her aswell. I never thought any1 would lmao.


And queue your Mrs email being bombarded by testosterone fueled body builders. haha


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol. You'll be getting a skid marked pair of Calvins now mate!


you ever heard that song return to sender,,lol


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

So these undies I recieved in the post this morning might be you're wifes?.. Sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> And she's only 22. Say hi to abi from me.


21 lol 22 next week...I think haha.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

chris9393 said:


> So these undies I recieved in the post this morning might be you're wifes?.. Sweeeeeeeeeeet


If you requested period pants then probably lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

no-way said:


> And queue your Mrs email being bombarded by testosterone fueled body builders. haha


Lol more than likely, Don't think I will be online again after this haha :death:


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> If you requested period pants then probably lol.


Hay it's one of my fetishes alright! Leave me alone :turned:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ths her???
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRIVATE-Nude-Vest-top-Knickers-set-Pyjama-set-size-Small-/151016368568?pt=UK_Women_s_Lingerie&hash=item232946e9b8


Bid placed!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

chris9393 said:


> Hay it's one of my fetishes alright! Leave me alone :turned:


She doesn't mind mate haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Bid placed!


Lies!!!!!! lol I just checked haha


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I often drive through Burton.Gonna keep my eyes open for her, she might wnt to deliver them in person


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Lies!!!!!! lol I just checked haha


Well paul

You've gone from having the ****ssss took about your home made gym equipment to being a legend in less than 20 days

Congratulations


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I often drive through Burton.Gonna keep my eyes open for her, she might wnt to deliver them in person


I deliver them lol. She doesn't meet on the 1st few times, but after that she would lol. Not actually had anyone get that far yet haha


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I deliver them lol. She doesn't meet on the 1st few times, but after that she would lol. Not actually had anyone get that far yet haha


Haha I'm only joking. Dont think my missus would be happy if I purchased anything.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Haha I'm only joking. Dont think my missus would be happy if I purchased anything.


Good man. Can't imagine it would go down well lol


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Should have taken this entrepreneurial business proposal to Dragon's Den lol

could have got 250,000 skids...erm i mean quids to start up the mail order business :laugh:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Should have taken this entrepreneurial business proposal to Dragon's Den lol
> 
> could have got 250,000 skids...erm i mean quids to start up the mail order business :laugh:


Lol we could of been rich and had Duncan bannatyne selling them in his gym's haha


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> If you requested period pants then probably lol.


Would period pants not be very old as i just would not fancy victorian style race track pants that went crusty


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

would she sh*t in an envelope and send it to my next door neighbour for a fee? sick to death of that b*stard stealing my parking space.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

She must reek whilst she is creating these orders lol


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone asked to forgo the panties and just come round and p1ss/sh1t/period over them instead?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> would she sh*t in an envelope and send it to my next door neighbour for a fee? sick to death of that b*stard stealing my parking space.


Why don't you just send one from you lol. That way you save money lmao


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

To be honest I think it's wrong and a little bit disgusting to say the least but my opinion each to there own. I certainly wouldn't want some perve jerkin his gherkin over pics of my mrs or her dirty nickers


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

This thread is a load of pants


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

squirt said:


> To be honest I think it's wrong and a little bit disgusting to say the least but my opinion each to there own. I certainly wouldn't want some perve jerkin his gherkin over pics of my mrs or her dirty nickers


Clearly the words of a virgin :/


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Some right prudes in here! There was no greater end to my day than when my gf used to come home from cheerleading, take off her sweaty knicks which had that lovely little white stain on and I'd slam my face straight in there.... HEAVEN 

@Fatstuff knows what it's all about, literally nothing better    If I had the spare cash I'd probably take a pair off her, only if they were well worn for a day though.

I'm aware I'm disgusting and I don't care!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Gonna have to have a word with the wife, could do with some extra bunse.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Gonna have to have a word with the wife, could do with some extra bunse.


If you need product testers for market research mate :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squirt said:


> To be honest I think it's wrong and a little bit disgusting to say the least but my opinion each to there own. I certainly wouldn't want some perve jerkin his gherkin over pics of my mrs or her dirty nickers


good job yer birds a munter then .


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> good job yer birds a munter then .


Ouch... (or do you actually know she is a munter)


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

@Katy, a potential lucrative money making scheme to fund your business lol?

Id love to see the bank managers face when he read that on your business plan. Additional funds generated from selling stained knickers , mind you there'd probably be a fair few bankers into this sorta crap lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no-way said:


> Ouch... (or do you actually know she is a munter)


ive no idea lol


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> If you need product testers for market research mate :whistling:


Couldn't afford the postage to oz mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> This thread is a load of pants


Genius :thumb:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I wonder would yous still buy them if this was his wife

Bet less skid marks on a nascar track

I bet the postage would be done by freight lorry


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Some right prudes in here! There was no greater end to my day than when my gf used to come home from cheerleading, take off her sweaty knicks which had that lovely little white stain on and I'd slam my face straight in there.... HEAVEN
> 
> @Fatstuff knows what it's all about, literally nothing better    If I had the spare cash I'd probably take a pair off her, only if they were well worn for a day though.
> 
> I'm aware I'm disgusting and I don't care!


Haha - only when gear fuelled!! Gear makes me filthy.., and sulky if my needs aren't fulfilled


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> @Katy, a potential lucrative money making scheme to fund your business lol?
> 
> Id love to see the bank managers face when he read that on your business plan. Additional funds generated from selling stained knickers , mind you there'd probably be a fair few bankers into this sorta crap lol.


I've actually entertained this idea....not for my business but just for some extra money as I don't have much disposable income at all.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I deliver them lol. She doesn't meet on the 1st few times, but after that she would lol. Not actually had anyone get that far yet haha


you deliver your wife's underwear to someone who is going to wrap them around his head and masturbate over them all night?

What do you say when you meet him? It has to be awkward.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Katy said:


> I've actually entertained this idea....not for my business but just for some extra money as I don't have much disposable income at all.


Well perhaps this thread is a sign, as I said earlier to paulandabi theres no harm in it, its not illegal its just a simple case of supply and demand lol. Im afraid you wont have me as a customer its just not my cup of tea however there are plenty of people out there who will easily buy so yeah go for it  I think paulandabi said £300 for 30mins work, cant be bad at that.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> I've actually entertained this idea....not for my business but just for some extra money as I don't have much disposable income at all.


Phew.....a MOD/Admin looked at my thread and I didn't get banned lol. Thought it might have been a bit of a touchy subject lol


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Said MOD/Admin may pm you and ask you for tips so you best cough up or the ban hammer will come a crashing lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> you deliver your wife's underwear to someone who is going to wrap them around his head and masturbate over them all night?
> 
> What do you say when you meet him? It has to be awkward.


Lol its not awkward at all. We both know whats going on and I like the money so its all good.

The last person I met for her was a vet and we need antibiotics for our dog and he treated him and gave us them for free. We saved £100's so not bad for a pair of tights that cost 20p haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> I've actually entertained this idea....not for my business but just for some extra money as I don't have much disposable income at all.


If I was female I definitely would, pictures on exercise bike and allsorts lol. A fool and his money are easily parted, might as well!!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nahhh fck that, not for me I personally wouldnt want blokes having my mrs knickers or pictures of her, But saying that if there was a freak in my gym with a weird fetish for swetty boxers i would happily forfill his fetish for a price...just wouldnt want my mrs to do it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Nahhh fck that, not for me I personally wouldnt want blokes having my mrs knickers or pictures of her, But saying that if there was a freak in my gym with a weird fetish for swetty boxers i would happily forfill his fetish for a price...just wouldnt want my mrs to do it.


It isn't for everyone mate. Totally respect your opinion on the matter. You might change your mind when you see the £££ and also you get to take the piccys aswell haha


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Next time you deliver an item, wear them. Get invited into customers house then remove trousers and soiled item you may get a big tip for comitment to freshness lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Well perhaps this thread is a sign, as I said earlier to paulandabi theres no harm in it, its not illegal its just a simple case of supply and demand lol. Im afraid you wont have me as a customer its just not my cup of tea however there are plenty of people out there who will easily buy so yeah go for it  I think paulandabi said £300 for 30mins work, cant be bad at that.


It would certainly be easy money...which I need right now! And I ahve the skills to run build and run a website for it.



paulandabbi said:


> Phew.....a MOD/Admin looked at my thread and I didn't get banned lol. Thought it might have been a bit of a touchy subject lol


From what I've read, I see no harm in this thread. But I haven't read all the posts...



Fatstuff said:


> If I was female I definitely would, pictures on exercise bike and allsorts lol. A fool and his money are easily parted, might as well!!


You see, it would be the pictures that I'd struggle with. I've been tempted in the past to strip etc for money and decided for my own values, it wasn't right for me. And pictures are along the same line IMO.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol its not awkward at all. We both know whats going on and I like the money so its all good.
> 
> The last person I met for her was a vet and we need antibiotics for our dog and he treated him and gave us them for free. We saved £100's so not bad for a pair of tights that cost 20p haha


haha quality.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> It would certainly be easy money...which I need right now! And I ahve the skills to run build and run a website for it.
> 
> From what I've read, I see no harm in this thread. But I haven't read all the posts...
> 
> You see, it would be the pictures that I'd struggle with. I've been tempted in the past to strip etc for money and decided for my own values, it wasn't right for me. And pictures are along the same line IMO.


There is nothing bad I wouldn't want to get banned its just a bit of banter.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> Nahhh fck that, not for me I personally wouldnt want blokes having my mrs knickers or pictures of her, But saying that if there was a freak in my gym with a weird fetish for swetty boxers i would happily forfill his fetish for a price...just wouldnt want my mrs to do it.


I would encourage my mrs to do it! Why the fcuk not?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> I would encourage my mrs to do it! Why the fcuk not?


No don't, its more competition for my wife lmao. Only jokin haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> No don't, its more competition for my wife lmao. Only jokin haha


I'm fact I might just sell her underwear behind her back :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm fact I might just sell her underwear behind her back :lol:


I get my student loan 8th April :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Katy said:


> It would certainly be easy money...which I need right now! And I ahve the skills to run build and run a website for it.
> 
> From what I've read, I see no harm in this thread. But I haven't read all the posts...
> 
> You see, it would be the pictures that I'd struggle with. I've been tempted in the past to strip etc for money and decided for my own values, it wasn't right for me. And pictures are along the same line IMO.


Dont need to do pics, or a pic just to verify that they are genuinly yours and your stains lol.

Let fate decide, next time you pass your laundry basket and think I cba dealing with that , sell the lot LOL.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm fact I might just sell her underwear behind her back :lol:


More money for you then haha. My wife is buying my protein for me with her earnings so I am happy.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> I get my student loan 8th April :lol:


Thats my wife's birthday she might be feeling generous lol. Only joking I am not advertising through here


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> More money for you then haha. My wife is buying my protein for me with her earnings so I am happy.


I think your wife should offer a UKM discount tbh :thumbup1:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Private-Womens-Red-Lacy-French-Knickers-Thong-Underwear-Size-10-Private-/261191918256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cd04062b0
> 
> Hahahaha,anyone near colchester?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silky-Hot-Pink-Purple-Thong-with-Lace-Detail-Private-/200910290871?pt=UK_Women_s_Lingerie&hash=item2ec72fbfb7


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats my wife's birthday she might be feeling generous lol. *Only joking* I am not advertising through here


Fvcking tease :sneaky2:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> I think your wife should offer a UKM discount tbh :thumbup1:


Brilliant idea! 10% off lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

on the one hand i struggle to give a fuk - if some sad little [email protected] want smelly pants to knock one out in - crack on.

IF I thought thats how my little girl ends up making ends meet, i'd be fuking gutted that i failed to give her more ambition and self worth....and OP, If my daughter met a bloke like you that was happy to pimp her out like that - i'd be doubly fuking gutted...IMO you should be helping her into a satisfying business with real long term worth so there you go - a bit boring but please? Soiled pants

i just gave my 2 female solicitors 700 quid today for 2 minutes work, trust me - theres more money for less time and she can hold her hear high


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> on the one hand i struggle to give a fuk - if some sad little [email protected] want smelly pants to knock one out in - crack on.
> 
> IF I thought thats how my little grl ends up making ends mee, i'd be fuking gutted that i failed to give her more ambition and self worth....and OP, If my daughter met a bloke like you that was happy to pimp her out like that - i'd be doubly fuking gutted...IMO you should could be helping her into a satusfying business with real long term worth so there you go - a bit boring but please? Soiled pants
> 
> i just gave my 2 female solicitors 700 quid today for 2 minutes work, trust me - theres more money for less time and she can hold her hear high


What im shocked I thought a devient like you would be well into this lol, I guess when your looking at it from a fathers pov I can understand what you say. Unfortunately the sex trade and this is what this is , is as old as time itself. Doesnt make certain aspects of it right though however what the OP and his bird are doing is harmless for now. It would be different if she was made to go round doing all sorts of sordid sh1t. Its supply and demand there's weird fvcks out there that want this sh1t and she from the safety of her home is supplying it.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

phoenix1980 said:


> What im shocked I thought a devient like you would be well into this lol, I guess when your looking at it from a fathers pov I can understand what you say. Unfortunately the sex trade and this is what this is , is as old as time itself. Doesnt make certain aspects of it right though however what the OP and his bird are doing is harmless for now. It would be different if she was made to go round doing all sorts of sordid sh1t. Its supply and demand there's weird fvcks out there that want this sh1t and she from the safety of her home is supplying it.


just a view...of course i couldnt give a fuk what the op and his bird do.....there has to be a supplier for every buyer but its hardly a fulfilling career......chalking everything up to being easy money is also bullsh1t or we'd all be rinsing the p1ss out each other and ripping each other off......all you need to do is read a scammer thread on here to realise making money at any cost is folly


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Solicitors being able to hold their head high? You've been divorced Uriel, you know how they shaft us.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Solicitors being able to hold their head high? You've been divorced Uriel, you know how they shaft us.


they are total fuking leaches but BUT they are celever enough to carry off an air of respectability whict bumming you lol


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Solicitors probably sold their soiled undies to put themselves through law school lol. I guess they can hold their head high from the pov that they have worked their ass off and are earning a legal if sometimes or all the time really lucrative amount of dosh from it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Uriel said:


> on the one hand i struggle to give a fuk - if some sad little [email protected] want smelly pants to knock one out in - crack on.
> 
> IF I thought thats how my little girl ends up making ends meet, i'd be fuking gutted that i failed to give her more ambition and self worth....and OP, If my daughter met a bloke like you that was happy to pimp her out like that - i'd be doubly fuking gutted...IMO you should be helping her into a satisfying business with real long term worth so there you go - a bit boring but please? Soiled pants
> 
> i just gave my 2 female solicitors 700 quid today for 2 minutes work, trust me - theres more money for less time and she can hold her hear high


Mate, it's hardly pimping her out is it.. it's totally my wife's choice to do this and she's in the safety of our own home.

No its not the choice i'd make for my daughters either but in mine and my wifes situation, which you know nothing about, it's making decent money for little work which suits my wife just fine seeing as we have 3 young children to take care of.

Please bare in mind she is only 21 and has ambitions and goals which she is working towards, in the mean time, who would say no to some easily earnt cash?

I would never put my wife in any danger or 'pimp her out'. Its worn underwear sent in the post... not standing on a street corner!

Oh and just to say I would be gutted if you was my father in law seeing as you can't seem to have any fun!!! Sorry  had to put that bit. I am only joking you are intitled to your opinion even if it does offend me and my wife massively.


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Well i think its rather sad if im being honest, both buying and selling.

I would hope that my wife would have more self respect than to resort to something like this


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dopper said:


> Well i think its rather sad if im being honest, both buying and selling.
> 
> I would hope that my wife would have more self respect than to resort to something like this


Whilst l dont agree with it and its certainly not my bag l think if it gets you out of a financial spot then why not...

I am somewhat of a prude when it comes to publicly discussing my sexual activities, l actually admire those who are not and have the balls to do things like this..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh and just to say I would be gutted if you was my father in law seeing as you can't seem to have any fun!!! Sorry  had to put that bit. I am only joking you are intitled to your opinion even if it does offend me and my wife massively.


dont ask question on the net until you can take un sugar coated answers then bud

must dash - off out for a few pints and to watch a band....not that i'll have any fun doing so


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> on the one hand i struggle to give a fuk - if some sad little [email protected] want smelly pants to knock one out in - crack on.
> 
> IF I thought thats how my little girl ends up making ends meet, i'd be fuking gutted that i failed to give her more ambition and self worth....and OP, If my daughter met a bloke like you that was happy to pimp her out like that - i'd be doubly fuking gutted...IMO you should be helping her into a satisfying business with real long term worth so there you go - a bit boring but please? Soiled pants
> 
> i just gave my 2 female solicitors 700 quid today for 2 minutes work, trust me - theres more money for less time and she can hold her hear high


This sort of venture wouldn't have to be at the expense of a career or ambition though. My man supports the idea of me selling my underwear if it's something I want to do and will help me with spare cash but at the same time he's a big believer and supporter of my company.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there a market for sweaty mens underwear?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Op im just curious about your avi pic... Do the mrs sleep in the one on the right? :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> Is there a market for sweaty mens underwear?


Unfortunatly yes there is :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Unfortunatly yes there is :lol:


might have to start selling my sweaty boxers


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Unfortunatly yes there is :lol:


The fvck do you mean "unfortunately"? :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Unfortunatly yes there is :lol:


So do that mean i can pawn a pair of my guinness scuttered calvins on the ukm classifieds section then mate?


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silky-Hot-Pink-Purple-Thong-with-Lace-Detail-Private-/200910290871?pt=UK_Women_s_Lingerie&hash=item2ec72fbfb7


Pic 3 does she squat bro??? :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> The fvck do you mean "unfortunately"? :lol:


i mean unfortunatly dirty old men will but sweaty underwear from other men !

We did have a member on here who asked to have another member banned for actually staling him on here to buy his soiled underwear !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Katy said:


> This sort of venture wouldn't have to be at the expense of a career or ambition though. My man supports the idea of me selling my underwear if it's something I want to do and will help me with spare cash but at the same time he's a big believer and supporter of my company.


look - why do so many people have a problem with other opinions on here?

i stand by what i said - i'm not you and i'm not Lorian and i wouldnt have my misses or daughter selling [email protected] in pants to sad little pervs


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

This thread without pics is as useful as worn knickers with no stain!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Patsy said:


> So do that mean i can pawn a pair of my guinness scuttered calvins on the ukm classifieds section then mate?


You joke but l bet you would be fu*king horrified if you got someone show an interest in them :lol:

I know a lad who paid a rather attractive lady to take some seedy pics of her, then advertised this girls used undies whilst actually just having his wife wear them, he made a fair few quid before someone kopped on and some if this ladies friends offered to pay him a visit and deprive him of oxygen :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Uriel said:


> dont ask question on the net until you can take un sugar coated answers then bud
> 
> must dash - off out for a few pints and to watch a band....not that i'll have any fun doing so


The question was peoples opinions on the subject not my personal circumstances so your answer isn't to the question it is an insult thrown at me. My wife will be starting college to get her A levels to go to uni training to be a midwife as soon as our youngest is a bit older as she does have the ambition to be something not a dole dosser. This was a choice my wife made as I was working 60 hours a week at a food factory to try and make end's meet and I couldn't so this seemed to help alot.

I did say I was only joking at the end of my last post I was trying to lighten the mood abit even though I should be thinking of some insults to throw back at you. Like I said your entitled to your opinion but it was on the wrong thing thats all.

Anyway enjoy your night.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Patsy said:


> Op im just curious about your avi pic... Do the mrs sleep in the one on the right? :lol:


Haha no she prefers the left one lol. Thats my squat rack


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> The question was peoples opinions on the subject not my personal circumstances so your answer isn't to the question it is an insult thrown at me. My wife will be starting college to get her A levels to go to uni training to be a midwife as soon *as our youngest is a bit older* as she does have the ambition to be something not a dole dosser. This was a choice my wife made as I was working 60 hours a week at a food factory to try and make end's meet and I couldn't so this seemed to help alot.
> 
> I did say I was only joking at the end of my last post I was trying to lighten the mood abit even though I should be thinking of some insults to throw back at you. Like I said your entitled to your opinion but it was on the wrong thing thats all.
> 
> Anyway enjoy your night.


Hope their school friends don't find out mums part time job lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> This sort of venture wouldn't have to be at the expense of a career or ambition though. My man supports the idea of me selling my underwear if it's something I want to do and will help me with spare cash but at the same time he's a big believer and supporter of my company.


So how much are we talking here Katy as im fine to be the first customer of this great new business your about to start up:lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> You joke but l bet you would be fu*king horrified if you got someone show an interest in them :lol:
> 
> I know a lad who paid a rather attractive lady to take some seedy pics of her, then advertised this girls used undies whilst actually just having his wife wear them, he made a fair few quid before someone kopped on and some if this ladies friends offered to pay him a visit and deprive him of oxygen :lol:


Fcuking legend lol, and theres people making threads here about all the trades gone and no way to make money anymore :lol:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

each to there own-, folk will do anything for money but if its the difference between feeding your kids and them going hungry its a no brainer-i've asked the mrs just now if she's up for doing it and been told i'm getting no nan tonight for my cheek.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

id sell mine lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Awesome thread


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> look - why do so many people have a problem with other opinions on here?
> 
> i stand by what i said - i'm not you and i'm not Lorian and i wouldnt have my misses or daughter selling [email protected] in pants to sad little pervs


I don't have a 'problem' with your opinion...I'm stating mine as you have yours.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> So how much are we talking here Katy as im fine to be the first customer of this great new business your about to start up:lol:


What's the going rate? I'd need to do some research...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Ill start bid at a 5er lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Seems like a matter of pride and self-respect to me. If you sell your own dirty underwear, you can't have much pride or self-respect.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

barely get anything for mens boxers on ebay, why cant i be a woman.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Seems like a matter of pride and self-respect to me. If you sell your own dirty underwear, you can't have much pride or self-respect.


Its quite the opposite. My wife is very self-respecting and takes alot of pride it herself and has found a gap in the market in which to make money from it. It isn't everyones cup of tea but hey ho I am not forcing you to buy them


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> barely get anything for mens boxers on ebay, why cant i be a woman.


Put a listing on and you will get people email about private sales as they can't have it on the eBay account. You will make £15 - £30 a pair aslong as your willing to show your d!ck to another man in pictures haha


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Put a listing on and you will get people email about private sales as they can't have it on the eBay account. You will make £15 - £30 a pair aslong as your willing to show your d!ck to another man in pictures haha


Couldnt you just get random pics and say its you?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Its quite the opposite. My wife is very self-respecting and takes alot of pride it herself and has found a gap in the market in which to make money from it. It isn't everyones cup of tea but hey ho I am not forcing you to buy them


Fair enough. Your wife and I must have differing understanding of self-respect and dignity I guess.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

There used to be lots on ebay LOL not my thing but good on ya


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Fair enough. Your wife and I must have differing understanding of self-respect and dignity I guess.


Exactly that. Like what you see as ok with regards to good food might not be to us. Your entitled to you opinion mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Couldnt you just get random pics and say its you?


You could but most will ask you to prove you are genuine because of so many fakes.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Seems like a matter of pride and self-respect to me. If you sell your own dirty underwear, you can't have much pride or self-respect.


Thats relative it could be argued that they have so much pride and respect for themselves and the pungent pongyness of their stains that there willing to sell it lol. There are alot of legal self respecting jobs/careers out there that have questionable practices or are ruined by people's scrupels. This is a more harmless version of what can be a very degrading/seedy/perverted world. Each to their own, Id rather someone earnt money doing this than say selling crack or stealing because they have little or no disposable income, perhaps a bit extreme but you can see where Im coming from.

@Katy seriously if you've considered this before and Lorian is behind you then go for it, its extremely easy to do requires little effort and the money will come in. Doesnt have to be forever your supplying a product that is in demand and no one dies or becomes ill in the process!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

phoenix1980 said:


> Thats relative it could be argued that they have so much pride and respect for themselves and the pungent pongyness of their stains that there willing to sell it lol. There are alot of legal self respecting jobs/careers out there that have questionable practices or are ruined by people's scrupels. This is a more harmless version of what can be a very degrading/seedy/perverted world. Each to their own, Id rather someone earnt money doing this than say selling crack or stealing because they have little or no disposable income, perhaps a bit extreme but you can see where Im coming from.
> 
> @Katy seriously if you've considered this before and Lorian is behind you then go for it, its extremely easy to do requires little effort and the money will come in. Doesnt have to be forever your supplying a product that is in demand and no one dies or becomes ill in the process!


Agreed, it is all relative. I just wonder if someone was at a parents evening at a school and were asked in front of teachers and other parents what they did, would they say "I sell my dirty pants online". If not, why not? If so....I don't believe they would.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Agreed, it is all relative. I just wonder if someone was at a parents evening at a school and were asked in front of teachers and other parents what they did, would they say "I sell my dirty pants online". If not, why not? If so....I don't believe they would.


So for example I was a slaughterman, you may not agree with that and I wouldn't say that infront of people at a parents evening as I wouldn't want to upset them. Their is certain things that don't need dicussing between adults in that enviroment. That isn't her career she will be training to be a midwife soon so there is no reason to state it.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Agreed, it is all relative. I just wonder if someone was at a parents evening at a school and were asked in front of teachers and other parents what they did, would they say "I sell my dirty pants online". If not, why not? If so....I don't believe they would.


Exactly same can be said if we had that american thing where parents come in and chat to kids about their careers lol, some things are kept quiet for a reason. That reason maybe that it is not accepted in proper society yet down in another tier or society it is. It doesnt make it right or wrong though.

In the city I live in we have this big house that was featured on a tv documentary years ago. It basically showed men, lawyers,judges, accountants, bankers coming to this house paying good money to be dressed up and treated like a baby. They'd have giant size bibs and nappies , be fed from giant sized bottles, wouldnt talk just whine and tantrum etc. This to me isnt very dignified or self respecting but it happens and its done and its "harmless" yet probably wouldnt be discussed on lunch breaks etc.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Genuine reason for sale

One careless owner

I won't lie they have seen some mileage.

Starting bid £1, for Gold Members only i am prepared to offer a discount, only if the buyer posts a picture of them wearing them.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> Genuine reason for sale
> 
> One careless owner
> 
> ...


You need to repost in the classifieds lol. You have posted under the wrong column lmao.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

What dress size is she cause I'm looking for a new kite this year and a kite that smell of sh1te is right up my alley...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Thats relative it could be argued that they have so much pride and respect for themselves and the pungent pongyness of their stains that there willing to sell it lol. There are alot of legal self respecting jobs/careers out there that have questionable practices or are ruined by people's scrupels. This is a more harmless version of what can be a very degrading/seedy/perverted world. Each to their own, Id rather someone earnt money doing this than say selling crack or stealing because they have little or no disposable income, perhaps a bit extreme but you can see where Im coming from.
> 
> @Katy seriously if you've considered this before and Lorian is behind you then go for it, its extremely easy to do requires little effort and the money will come in. Doesnt have to be forever your supplying a product that is in demand and no one dies or becomes ill in the process!


I agree. There are lots of careers where people sell their ethics and conscience...hell, a lot of business thrives on that. In comparison, selling ya knickers doesnt seem too bad to me. Some women do sell sex in many forms because they believe they are worth nothing more..to me that's having low self esteem and self respect. I think if a woman values herself highly and sees no issue with selling her knickers then go her  its pretty harmless in that situation IMO.

I am actually looking into it now! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> Genuine reason for sale
> 
> One careless owner
> 
> ...


Postage ????? And will it be packaged discreetly ?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Katy said:


> I agree. There are lots of careers where people sell their ethics and conscience...hell, a lot of business thrives on that. In comparison, selling ya knickers doesnt seem too bad to me. Some women do sell sex in many forms because they believe they are worth nothing more..to me that's having low self esteem and self respect. I think if a woman values herself highly and sees no issue with selling her knickers then go her  its pretty harmless in that situation IMO.
> 
> I am actually looking into it now! :lol:


Agreed and besides Katy your actually in the biz of selling nice new fitting underwear so in one respect you'd be using old underwear to possibly fund new underwear which is better designed and fitting aimed at allevieting all or some of those pesky problems women have with underwear. So the circle of underwear is complete you are the underwear queen lol So good luck


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Postage ????? And will it be packaged discreetly ?


Jon on account of your prevalent use of gifs i will absorb the cost of p&p, however, all i have to hand is Christmas wrapping paper. I hope this will suffice.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> Jon on account of your prevalent use of gifs i will absorb the cost of p&p, however, all i have to hand is Christmas wrapping paper. I hope this will suffice.


Cheers mate ! Xmas wrapping will do mate ! Im hoping they'll go with these trousers ive just bought


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Xmas wrapping will do mate ! Im hoping they'll go with these trousers ive just bought


Jon i do admire the effort you put in to looking good, it's to be commended, it really is. As luck would have it i'm a pretty careless guy and i've actually got a pair of very lightly soiled shorts i'm trying to get rid of. In fact it would be an honour if you were to wear these in your upcoming fight. Free of charge obviously.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> What's the going rate? I'd need to do some research...


I'll give you a tenner and a box off tic tacs's I'll throw in another box off tic tacs if lorians worn them to


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

@paulandabbi I want you to do this the next time you deliver a product lol :-


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> Jon i do admire the effort you put in to looking good, it's to be commended, it really is. As luck would have it i'm a pretty careless guy and i've actually got a pair of very lightly soiled shorts i'm trying to get rid of. In fact it would be an honour if you were to wear these in your upcoming fight. Free of charge obviously.


Thank you kind sir ! It would be a honour to wear them shorts in my next fight !! My old sponsors shorts are getting a bit old !


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I've got a shirt for sale if anybody wants it?


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Hi and thanks for reading.
> 
> I wondered what people's opinions are on the ladies who sell worn underwear on the internet.
> 
> ...


I think it's a great way of making money. No harm at all. Good on you both!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Not read the thread so apologies if a repeat, you can get this from vending machines in Japan.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> @paulandabbi I want you to do this the next time you deliver a product lol :-


Thats if they buy mine. Would cost more though for the added extra's lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Not read the thread so apologies if a repeat, you can get this from vending machines in Japan.


Somebody mentioned something about it earlier yeah. Now that is weird lmao


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> I think it's a great way of making money. No harm at all. Good on you both!


no prizes for guessing what lou lou does for a living


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> no prizes for guessing what lou lou does for a living


Hahaha I teach pole dancing. But you never know...I may have found my next business venture!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Lou Lou said:


> Hahaha I teach pole dancing. But you never know...I may have found my next business venture!


After reading this i have a pole incase you need one:laugh:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> After reading this i have a pole incase you need one:laugh:


Thanks...so generous of you lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


>


Repped ! They look awesome mate ! Cant wait to wear them into battle !


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Lou Lou said:


> Thanks...so generous of you lol


Hey im always here to help out its in my nature..

The pants arent needed so i would say drop the pants:lol:

Did you get that did ya,,,lol


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Hey im always here to help out its in my nature..


We need more great people in this world like you lol ;-)


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ebay


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Can't see any harm with it.

I'm all for recycling and reducing my carbon footprint by not boil washing my kegs

There used to be or still is a market for pro bbers selling their used workout gear. Nasser El sonbaty used to have this on his website when he was still alive.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Can't see any harm with it.
> 
> I'm all for recycling and reducing my carbon footprint by not boil washing my kegs
> 
> There used to be or still is a market for pro bbers selling their used workout gear. Nasser El sonbaty used to have this on his website when he was still alive.


Thats what I am training for lmao. I didn't know that really but now....thats what I am training for. Get even more money from our seedy affairs


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Clearly the words of a virgin :/


 lol yer a virgin with 2 kids


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Coronations street under world will be doing lots more trade now

If i ever order any i want my moneys worth.

They to be worn back to front a week then front to back a week,,,followed by inside out then back to front again,,,,a good months wear without anything monthly in them.Just that lovely yellow and brown streaks

So that they end up looking like a pair of leopard skin panties all around

Ps,,,a size 14 as 12s only cut into me when i squat


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

squirt said:


> lol yer a virgin with 2 kids


Doesn't mean you ain't a virgin they could be adopted,fostered,kids from your partners prev relationship or immaculate conceptions


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Coronations street under world will be doing lots more trade now
> 
> If i ever order any i want my moneys worth.
> 
> ...


Sick sick man!! :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

squirt said:


> lol yer a virgin with 2 kids


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Sick sick man!! :thumbup1:


How did you know that???

Im just after a macdonalds big mac and do feel off a bit


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> good job yer birds a munter then .


If she was I wouldn't be bothered bout some1 else havin pics cause then I would no no1 else would be coughin 1 out over her is that the reason u wouldn't be bothered


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

squirt said:


> If she was I wouldn't be bothered bout some1 else havin pics cause then I would no no1 else would be coughin 1 out over her is that the reason u wouldn't be bothered


I would like to clarify that my wife is far from a munter and I support her doing this


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squirt said:


> If she was I wouldn't be bothered bout some1 else havin pics cause then I would no no1 else would be coughin 1 out over her is that the reason u wouldn't be bothered


Yes .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm.. I have some strongwoman kit to fund.. as a pour student, maybe I need a summer job! :whistling:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

If I could sell my boxers for £25 a time I would haha


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

some mad people with crazy fetishes in this world:lol:


----------



## James_ (Mar 2, 2013)

Skim read 16 pages, and not a single pic of said wife was found that day


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Where can i buy a photo? Im willing to take a hit for ukm, and post it up :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

If I was a bird and hot I'd be selling my **** for £90/hr online, videos pictures you name it :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@Katy - u should do a service on ur website! 10% discount on new underwear if u send in ur old.... Onto a winner!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> @Katy - u should do a service on ur website! 10% discount on new underwear if u send in ur old.... Onto a winner!!!


Thats not quite the image I'm aiming for with my company. :lol:

Regards to selling my own knickers I'd need to find a site with decent traffic so will need do some research!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> Thats not quite the image I'm aiming for with my company. :lol:
> 
> Regards to selling my own knickers I'd need to find a site with decent traffic so will need do some research!


Ebay is the best site to use till you build up your customer base and then you could set up your own site after and just list the odd thing on eBay to advertise.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> Thats not quite the image I'm aiming for with my company. :lol:
> 
> Regards to selling my own knickers I'd need to find a site with decent traffic so will need do some research!


Just look at other listings on eBay to see the wording etc as they will ban you at every opputunity


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Just look at other listings on eBay to see the wording etc as they will ban you at every opputunity


I actually know of a few adult sites that I can research  so we'll see....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Thats not quite the image I'm aiming for with my company. :lol:
> 
> Regards to selling my own knickers I'd need to find a site with decent traffic so will need do some research!


uk muscle 

lots of traffic generally guys bang on it needing a release , evident by the amount of `id smash it` tripe .

besides you promised me prototypes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Hmm.. I have some strongwoman kit to fund.. as a *pour* student, maybe I need a summer job! :whistling:


might want to concentrate on spelling :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Depends how dirty the underwear is! I mean if there's skid marks in there then that's just wrong


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

That's great she has a side business&#8230; just don't start selling your crusty old y-fronts matey. :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MuscleM8 said:


> That's great she has a side business&#8230; just don't start selling your crusty old y-fronts matey. :lol:


It wasn't really for me lol tried it a while back but the requests got a bit sick for my liking lmao


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> It wasn't really for me lol tried it a while back but the requests got a bit sick for my liking lmao


Such as?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> uk muscle
> 
> lots of traffic generally guys bang on it needing a release , evident by the amount of `id smash it` tripe .
> 
> besides you promised me prototypes


That I did! Kind of need them though I'm afraid for development purposes.

Not sure how I feel 'knowing' the people buying my knickers...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

think ill get my mate to stick up my boxers and socks after todays gym workout..easy money :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bashy said:


> Such as?


Cum filled condoms, hair clippings, toe nails, **** etc.

1 bloke even sent me a pic of the said condom hanging out of his mouth. It stopped there!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Cum filled condoms, hair clippings, toe nails, **** etc.
> 
> 1 bloke even sent me a pic of the said condom hanging out of his mouth. It stopped there!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 115614


Exactly why I stopped. The saying "you cant unsee things" is a ba$tard as its true. I am scarred for life now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> That I did! Kind of need them though I'm afraid for development purposes.
> 
> Not sure how I feel 'knowing' the people buying my knickers...


they`ll go to a good home :laugh:


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Cum filled condoms, hair clippings, toe nails, **** etc.
> 
> 1 bloke even sent me a pic of the said condom hanging out of his mouth. It stopped there!!


Wrong. Just wrong!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> might want to concentrate on spelling :whistling:


hehe spell check needed!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

No offence but what sad fcuker would buy used women's underwear?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

geeby112 said:


> No offence but what sad fcuker would buy used women's underwear?


Lol you would be suprised by the type of people that pay for it. There is alot of people who buy not just 1 or 2. Its a fetish at the end of the day. Think they like my wife as she is about 30/40 years younger than most of them.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

geeby112 said:


> No offence but what sad fcuker would buy used women's underwear?


I can't see the appeal in used womens underwear, but I think it's one of the better fetishes, it fulfills a need & no one gets hurt or forced. That's the important part.

What I cannot understand is 'fudge'...surely the ppl doing this must get ill, & I mean really unwell after doing this?

But after looking at the church video & the 'religious' mumbo jumbo, maybe it's all to do with some kind of masochism. Somehow punishing oneself?

I'm not drawing a direct comparison by any means, but don't some monks flagellate themselves? I think Agnus Dei almost certainly do.

As I mentioned I was brought up as a Catholic, & much of it seemed to be about repenting sins, & not being worthy & etc. The suffering seems to be part of a cleansing ritual.

You sin, repent then suffer & the sins are washed away. I have knelt & prayed on stony ground for long periods many years ago, so I have experienced this.

All a bit off topic I know, but is this all linked in someway?

I really hope I don't offend anyone who practices their faith by making some of these tenous links. This isn't my intention.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol you would be suprised by the type of people that pay for it. There is alot of people who buy not just 1 or 2. Its a fetish at the end of the day. Think they like my wife as she is about 30/40 years younger than most of them.


is that a pair for sale in your avi mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

James_ said:


> Skim read 16 pages, and not a single pic of said wife was found that day





hotchy said:


> Where can i buy a photo? Im willing to take a hit for ukm, and post it up :lol:





Leeds89 said:


> The fvck do you mean "unfortunately"? :lol:





a.notherguy said:


> This thread without pics is as useful as worn knickers with no stain!


I have changed my avi to show my wife.  thought you might like to see lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> is that a pair for sale in your avi mate?


Lmao!! No just showing a few people who requested lol. Probably get told off again by someone with serious issues but hey ho.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Lmao!! No just showing a few people who requested lol. Probably get told off again by someone with serious issues but hey ho.


haha I find it amazing how secure you both are. Its personally something I would never do and I wouldn't post a pic of her showing her ass.lol. I just wouldn't feel comfortable but whatever works for u. You both seem to be happy doing it and taking money of sick perverts so keep it up.

You will get a new squat rack yet.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> haha I find it amazing how secure you both are. Its personally something I would never do and I wouldn't post a pic of her showing her ass.lol. I just wouldn't feel comfortable but whatever works for u. You both seem to be happy doing it and taking money of sick perverts so keep it up.
> 
> You will get a new squat rack yet.


Thats the plan lol. We aren't all made of money and can't afford everything we want and desire. We have to make end's meet somehow haha. I have updated my journal aswell if you get a min take a peek.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Damm this thread has made me want to smell some nickers now :cursing:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok fair enough there's a Market for it.

But what do they do with them?

Your wife looks great by the way


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

My misses.has to sort out her pants.draws. thats 7 of them and half a wardrob of custums.. any takers??? All be worn !!


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

women even advertise on facebook, i noticed this one the other day when looking at my m8's friends list.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/lexi.rose.14224


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> wtf is the appeal ? A pair of stinking pants in the post ?
> 
> I must be really missing the point, or just really normal.


it's not really my thing either

that being said if this girl dropped her knickers in the changing room after an intense cardio session i'd happily walk around all day wearing them on my head


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Getting the mrs on this :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

TG123 said:


> it's not really my thing either
> 
> that being said if this girl dropped her knickers in the changing room after an intense cardio session i'd happily walk around all day wearing them on my head
> 
> View attachment 115648


I'd like to wear HER on my head, and not the one on my shoulders :lol:

Apologies, that was disrespectful, but she's lovely :wub:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Gotta be honest Id totally do this......*researches*


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

geeby112 said:


> Ok fair enough there's a Market for it.
> 
> But what do they do with them?
> 
> Your wife looks great by the way


Lol that depends on the buyer they do alot of different things with them. Some wear them, some [email protected] with them, others lick and smell them. They might do other things aswell but we don't want to know lol.

And thanks for the compliment on my wife


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

alan1971 said:


> women even advertise on facebook, i noticed this one the other day when looking at my m8's friends list.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/lexi.rose.14224


You was searching really wasn't you


----------

